
MMM Ponzi scam may be main reason behind Bitcoin price fluctuations - davidgerard
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2015/11/06/mmm-ponzi-scheme-may-be-main-reason-behind-bitcoin-price-fluctuations/
======
Adlai
Such scams only raise the price if the fools hold Bitcoin instead of what they
most likely do: sell it for local currency. The scam's popularity does boost
transaction volume, critical to the emergence of a fee market.

~~~
davidgerard
There's been a lot more full blocks lately.

They do raise the price, but only temporarily. Note the dizzying volatility,
where it touched $500 briefly before dropping to $370.

Also, note the remarkable spread between CNY and USD prices.

